# Hello from Pennsylvania!



## torikye18 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello! I created a username because I had hoped someone would critique my lovely boy (one person so far has!). His name is Presley. He's a 13 yr old OTTB rescue. I've only had him for about 3 month but he's the sweetest horse I've ever met. If you wish to see videos of my handsome boy, my youtube user name is torikye18. There are videos on there when all he could handle was trotting!!! I'd love to learn more about everyone's lovely horses as well and am always up for a chat!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! My computer is having issues and I cannot watch videos..
Sorry!


----------



## torikye18 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thanks *



Susan Crumrine said:


> Welcome to the forum! My computer is having issues and I cannot watch videos..
> Sorry!


Thank you for the welcome! Haha, it's no problem! I was just putting it there in case anyone cared. I love the quote you're using; so true.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm from PA, too. I have 3 half Arabs.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I'm from northeast Pa and I have a 15 year old OTTB. Where abouts in pa are you?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Torikye! I have to sign off, but I will definately watch your videos!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Woohoo! Power to the Pennsylvanians! I'm from pennsylvania too, and I'm also relatively new on here. I'm not the best at judging conformation but I can confidently say your horse is a cutie and he has lovely form over jumps.


----------



## CookieCrumbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Im from PA to!And i also have a youtube account-add me? CookieCrumbs31


----------

